# '41 Shelby



## Howard Gordon (Jul 26, 2015)

Just finished this Safe-T-Bike to add to my collection.  It features an internal springer, a way cool basket type rear carrier and an odd ball headbadge.  Still havin fun!


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 26, 2015)

very nice Howard !


----------



## vincev (Jul 26, 2015)

Kool ! I have one with the ShokEze fork and they ride really nice.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice bicycle!!!!   

 about to put my together, looking for the correct acorn nuts for the fork


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 26, 2015)

Great bike Howard. I always liked this paint scheme too, very patriotic. Rob.


----------

